# Glencoe Mars liner



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of glencoe models? I just got a Marsliner and its missing one of the landing gear.I cant seem to find a website.Does anyone have a phone number?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

GLENCOE MODELS (GLM)
BOX 846 
NORTHBORO , MA 01532 
PHONE: 508-869-6877


from this page


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Hello Nightsky

please post some progress pictures of your kit. I have one also but it's on hold now since the Refit enterprise came into my life.


Rob


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

ccbor said:



> Hello Nightsky
> 
> please post some progress pictures of your kit. I have one also but it's on hold now since the Refit enterprise came into my life.
> 
> ...


As soon as I get to that stage I will post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> GLENCOE MODELS (GLM)
> BOX 846
> NORTHBORO , MA 01532
> PHONE: 508-869-6877
> ...


Just got off the phone with the guy who owns Glencoe and he is shipping my parts out tommorrow!!!! Very personable on the phone.Excellent customer service...had a decent talk with him and he is still producing kits although he is the sole employee...Thats excellent for a one man operation :thumbsup: I will definatly buy more of his products. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Hello


Good to hear about the parts and photos!


thanks 
Rob


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

Tried that nimber, but now it's disconnected. I tried another number and got an answering machine for 978-724-3504. I'm trying to find a replacement for my White House model lawn/driveway part#25. It was warped and unusable.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This site lists itself as a (the?) distributor for Glencoe. And it's in MA. Might give them a call, maybe he can put you in touch with Glencoe

Baron von Plastic * P.O. Box 9 * Merrimac, Ma. 01860 * 978-346-8935

[email protected]


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*My Moonliner*

Tricky kit but certainly buildable. Mine came with very dark maroon colored decals, so I went with an off white for the main color. A sort of upscale Moonliner. Also, the decals don't read TWA, but FASTWAY or some such thing that has to be trimmed to the TWA. I believe this was done to get around having to pay royalties to TWA.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice build Aurora-brat. I have the same model. I added handrungs to it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that's how spaceships are supposed to look!


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

The decals for this Disney rocket were done by Lloyd Jones, Revell's on-staff car expert back in the 1960s-1970s and now a designer/seller of decals for various clients. He, indeed, did come up with the FASTWAY decal to avoid complications with the TWA trademark. I wonder if anybody ever used the whole FASTWAY decals.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

docplastic said:


> I wonder if anybody ever used the whole FASTWAY decals.


I seem to recall seeing one or two buildups (somewhere on the 'Net) where the modelers used the full FASTWAY decals, but most modify them to the original TWA.

BTW Aurora-brat and Trekkriffic, nice builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Sometimes on Ebay in their Models Rockets section, someone sells decals for the Glencoe model so that they're like the original Red TWA color.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

MJB said:


> Sometimes on Ebay in their Models Rockets section, someone sells decals for the Glencoe model so that they're like the original Red TWA color.


The decals that came with my kit were so old and brittle by the time I started applying them they just fell to pieces. I ended up spraying them on with a rattle can instead. Model Master Burgundy Red Metallic enamel was a pretty close match to the decals.


----------



## koschrei (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ebay Glenco Mars Liner*

This kit is a repop of the Strombecker kit that actually dates back to the 50's and was sold at Disneyland at one time. It depicts the Moon Liner (Later Mars Liner), a gigantic 80 foot tall scale model itself, depicting the supposedly 240 foot tall nuclear powered space tourism vehicle. The rocket was designed by Disney designer John Hench, one of the original Imagineers, with the help of rocket scientist Wernher von Braun. As a result, the Moonliner looked like a V-2 and was supposed to represent what space travel would be like in 1986. TWA, original sponsor of the ride, pulled out in 1960 and Douglas Aircraft took over, with a updated black and white roll pattern paint job to suit. The Moonliner stayed at the park until 1967 when the “New” Tomorrowland debuted and the attraction was retitled “Flight to the Moon.” In the 1970's the moon was not exciting enough, so the show became “Mission to Mars” in 1975. Finally, in 1992, even this show was removed.










The model is the Glenco re-pop you see sometimes on Ebay - the decals were done using some kind of copier, but ink dissolved in water on my set to I painted the markings. With no lettering, my model combines features of the replacement scale model that can be seen in the park today with the original. The current version is about the same size in 1/48 scale as the kit scales out to be, so I have built it as a mock-up. The paint is the original TWA pattern, but without the logos, as currently displayed (what parent wants their kids asking them "what's TWA" and having no answer). Here is Wernher admiring his handiwork.










Hope you find it amusing,

Konrad


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The decals in my kit went bad. Fortunately I think I had used a small one first. I scanned them and printed them on Testors decal film. The reprints went on perfectly. I forget how I finished my model. I think I did it with Tamiya Racing White, which is a cream color. I sold the built kit on eBay some years ago.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

koschrei said:


> This kit is a repop of the Strombecker kit that actually dates back to the 50's and was sold at Disneyland at one time. It depicts the Moon Liner (Later Mars Liner), a gigantic 80 foot tall scale model itself, depicting the supposedly 240 foot tall nuclear powered space tourism vehicle. The rocket was designed by Disney designer John Hench, one of the original Imagineers, with the help of rocket scientist Wernher von Braun. As a result, the Moonliner looked like a V-2 and was supposed to represent what space travel would be like in 1986. TWA, original sponsor of the ride, pulled out in 1960 and Douglas Aircraft took over, with a updated black and white roll pattern paint job to suit. The Moonliner stayed at the park until 1967 when the “New” Tomorrowland debuted and the attraction was retitled “Flight to the Moon.” In the 1970's the moon was not exciting enough, so the show became “Mission to Mars” in 1975. Finally, in 1992, even this show was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amused and impressed. The design may be dated but it still looks cool!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job! A very smooth finish considering the horrible "banana peel" hull sections you had to work with. Love the little Wernher figure too! 
Here's mine in a Mars diorama:
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/IMG_1233.jpg


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Shot this last month at Disneyland:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

fernieo said:


> Shot this last month at Disneyland:


Are you kdding me ! It's back ? VERY COOL !!!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Trekkriffic said:


> Are you kdding me ! It's back ? VERY COOL !!!


Surprised to see it, Had to get a shot. Next to Captain EO, (it's back too) and Star Tours.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

And fueled with Coca Cola from the looks of things. Don't shake it!


----------



## koschrei (Jan 31, 2008)

Love that Dio Trekk - not sure I want to climb down that ladder though 

Konrad


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking kit! I've modified mine into a STOS universe transport ship. I messed up the paint job a little bit on one rocket engine and have to repair that before I start decaling and detail painting.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I know Glencoe is still producing kits, in limited production, but I wish they would bring back this one. I'd get a half dozen... or more.
BTW, nice builds Aurora-brat and koschrei.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

This may not be a Glencoe model but I saw this at a store at DISNEY HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS today. Price tag $165.00. Sorry for the picture quality only had cell phone with me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

enterprise_fan said:


> This may not be a Glencoe model but I saw this at a store at DISNEY HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS today. Price tag $165.00. Sorry for the picture quality only had cell phone with me.


That's cool! I like the way it looks with the legs pulled up.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks great with the legs retracted. $165.00 is a little more than I'd want to spend but if they ever reissue this kit I'd be tempted to get another one and try modifying it to show it in it's "in flight" mode.


----------

